# Rotala sp. ID



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm thinking this is a Rotala species, possibly pusilla but there isn't much info out there. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks to me like Eriocaulon setaceum v. 'Thailand'


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Probably an Eriocaulon of some kind.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> It looks to me like Eriocaulon setaceum v. 'Thailand'


That would be very cool! I have been wanting some Eriocaulon sateceum for quite a while now.

I may have to post another pic of the whole group I have growing. Maybe that will help a bit more...Won't get to the pics until tomorrow though since the lights are out for the night.

Thanks Raul-7 and Error!


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you sure that it's not Lagarosiphon madagascariensis? Mine sure looks like that. Your plant looks too thin to be those setaceum thingie in my humble opinion.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Actually I changed my mind, and I don't think it is a Mayaca, but I think it is Lagraso. whatever that whole word is. 

I am thinking it is not a Rotala because all the rotalas in my tank have their leaves in rings around the stem, they are not sporadically arranged like the plant in the picture. Also, if the stem is very brittle and breaks easily it might be a Najas.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not really sure what it is  I was thinking Rotala pusilla but I can't really find a good pic of it. 

I have never been able to keep L. madagascarensis alive so I would be happy if that's what it was! 

I will try and post a better pic of it tomorrow!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Lagarosiphon madagascariensis_

No question about it. Definitely not an Eriocaulon or _Rotala pusilla_ (I have the latter).


----------

